

AB Principle: Quick way to check if what you are doing is worth it - kgopal
http://www.karthickgopal.com/2009/10/if-you-are-searching-for-direction-and-meaning-heres-one-way/

======
GiraffeNecktie
I'm mostly all about "C" - Does this pay the mortgage?

~~~
kgopal
haha. You can use a lot of b to get c done in my opinion.

